# Pigeons have flies/fleas/etc. (INDIA)



## Gimmick (Jul 19, 2015)

Ever since one of them got a pigeon fly / flat fly (dunno) from who knows where, every other pigeon around my apartment seems to have it, maybe at the same time, maybe not (could just be 1 fly hopping pigeons). How do I get rid of them? 

I can't capture the pigeons or otherwise hold them down (they seem to fly away when I try to do so, and my brother doesn't approve of using a blanket/something else to throw over the pigeon)

I've heard something about permethrin sprays to get rid of them, but I don't know where to get any, and since I can't hold down the pigeons, I'm afraid that if I spray it at them it may get in their eyes (etc.).

They won't drink any water (they eat bread whenever there's some outside on my balcony, but they ignore the water dish and just step over it) so I can't put anything in the water either.

What can be done? Should I just leave them as is?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nothing wrong with throwing something over a pigeon to catch it. This is a much-used method. Problem is that you may succeed a couple of times but then the others will be very careful not to get caught. Unfortunately, I don't know what is available to you in India to rid birds of flat flies and other bird parasites.

In the UK we would use powders such as Johnson's pigeon insect dust. If there are any pet stores in the area, any bird anti-insect pray or dust is fine. In the USA people may use 'sevin dust' from a garden supplies store.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Since you can't catch, you can't treat them. And if you try to catch by blanket etc, that is OK but as John said, they will be more careful next time. 
Since you feed them, it is good if they recognise you as a helper not as a predator, so they keep coming to you for feed. They may get scared off you and even possibly won't return for feed too if you catch them like this. It is OK to catch them if they are really sick and medication is necessary for their survival. Don't know if one fly is that big problem, I highly doubt, so I think leaving them would be a better option so they keep coming to you in future and may get a bit tame and then you can catch them too if need be. 
Let others too give an opinion if that one fly should be removed anyhow? 

Well for these blood sucking parasites we don't have much in India, people use Hit sprays but I think they are toxic for birds too. I myself never used it as they had no parasites yet. You can check at pet stores if they have any bird sprays and update us too as I couldn't see any here yet. 
I have read people giving them bath adding Dettol in water and they say, lice and mites come to the surface of water being dead and Dettol is not harmful too so you can give it a try if there is any need. Till then keep feeding them, they are lovely creatures


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

You don't need to treat them.

The pigeon fly looks nasty.. but its harmless for a healthy pigeon.

They feed on the pigeons blood.. but they are so small they are not going to drink that much.

Also they flies like their own pigeon... and will chase away other pigeon flies trying to live on the same bird... to the pigeon won't get covered in them.

If they are pet pigeons then most people will treat the birds with a insecticide powder.

Just catch the bird and shake the powder all over its body.. under the wings, etc and gently rub it in. (don't get any in the eyes or let the bird breath it in).

I live in Thailand and here I use the normal dog and cat anti flea powder that is for sale in all the supermarkets. 

Now I only rarely see a pigeon fly on my birds.. and when I do I just catch the bird and catch the fly.. then squash it!!!!!


----------

